# NIO Socket nullpointerExeption



## Hakkemaster (23. Jan 2010)

Huhu,

ich habe ein problem bei dem ich nicht weiter komme und zwar wenn ich mit meinen Client auf den SocketChannel schreiben will wirft java mir immer eine NullPointerExeption bei der ich nicht weis wieso.

ich bin noch recht neu in dem NIO und buffer daher bitte ich um denkhilfen und ideen.

Hier nun erstmal die ausgabe der konsole:


```
run:
Inside receivemsg
Inside SendMessage
msg is jTextField1
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.NullPointerException
        at client.Client.sendMessage(Client.java:55)
        at client.GUI.jButton1ActionPerformed(GUI.java:82)
        at client.GUI.access$000(GUI.java:17)
        at client.GUI$1.actionPerformed(GUI.java:46)
        at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:1995)
        at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2318)
        at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(DefaultButtonModel.java:387)
        at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(DefaultButtonModel.java:242)
        at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(BasicButtonListener.java:236)
        at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Component.java:6263)
        at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(JComponent.java:3255)
        at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Component.java:6028)
        at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Container.java:2041)
        at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:4630)
        at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2099)
        at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4460)
        at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Container.java:4574)
        at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Container.java:4238)
        at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Container.java:4168)
        at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2085)
        at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Window.java:2475)
        at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4460)
        at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:599)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:269)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:184)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:174)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:169)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:161)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:122)
java.io.IOException: Eine vorhandene Verbindung wurde vom Remotehost geschlossen
        at sun.nio.ch.SocketDispatcher.read0(Native Method)
        at sun.nio.ch.SocketDispatcher.read(SocketDispatcher.java:25)
        at sun.nio.ch.IOUtil.readIntoNativeBuffer(IOUtil.java:233)
        at sun.nio.ch.IOUtil.read(IOUtil.java:206)
        at sun.nio.ch.SocketChannelImpl.read(SocketChannelImpl.java:236)
        at client.Client$RecvThread.run(Client.java:106)
```

und hier die funktion die den fehler auslöst:


```
public int sendMessage(String msg) {
        if(msg.equals(""))
        {
            return 0;
        }
        System.out.println("Inside SendMessage");

        ByteBuffer bytebuf = ByteBuffer.allocate(1024);
        int nBytes = 0;
        try {
        
            System.out.println("msg is " + msg);
            bytebuf = ByteBuffer.wrap(msg.getBytes());
            nBytes = client.write(bytebuf);
            System.out.println("nBytes is " + nBytes);
            if (msg.equals("quit") || msg.equals("shutdown")) {
                System.out.println("time to stop the client");
                interruptThread();
                try {
                    Thread.sleep(5000);
                } catch (Exception e) {
                    e.printStackTrace();
                }
                client.close();
                return -1;
            }
        } catch (IOException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
        System.out.println("Wrote "
                + nBytes + " bytes to the server");
        return nBytes;
    }
```

diese funktion bekommt den String durch diese beiden funktionen:


```
public String getTF()
    {
       return jTextField1.getText().toString();
    }
    
private void jButton1ActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {                                         
    c.sendMessage(getTF());      
    }
```

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen. Wenn ihr weiteren code braucht kann ich ihn ja noch posten.

vielen dank schonmal 

hakkemaster


----------



## SlaterB (24. Jan 2010)

welche Zeile ist 
at client.Client.sendMessage(Client.java:55)


----------



## Hakkemaster (24. Jan 2010)

das ist diese zeile:  nBytes = client.write(bytebuf);


----------



## SlaterB (24. Jan 2010)

und ist nun client an dieser Stelle null?
System.out.println("client ist: "+client);
vorher ausführen

wenn ja dann liegt es an deinem Programm, über diese Variable hast du doch die volle Kontrolle, oder?
wenn nein, dann ist der StackTrace etwas komisch, dann tritt die Exception wohl erst in der write-Methode auf,
wenn irgendwann intern auf den Socket zugriffen wird,

dazu passt dann auch
> java.io.IOException: Eine vorhandene Verbindung wurde vom Remotehost geschlossen
>        at sun.nio.ch.SocketDispatcher.read0(Native Method)
was etwas komisch darunter steht, wenn es eine einfache NPE wäre


wie es bei NIO ist weiß ich nicht, bei normalen Sockets machen aber viele den Fehler, für jedes einzelne Senden neue Streams aufzumachen und vor allem zu schließen,
damit wird dann der gesamte Socket zumindest in eine der beiden Richtungen für immer geschlossen

> client.close();
in deinem Code sieht dahingehend verdächtig aus, 
aber im Grunde müsste man Client und Server gleichzeitig und den gesamten Ablauf untersuchen,
ist es zufällig so, dass das erste Senden/ Empfangen noch klappt, nur beim zweiten Button-Klick dann nicht mehr oder ähnlich?


----------



## Hakkemaster (24. Jan 2010)

Huhu danke schonmal für deine hilfe,

der client ist tatsächlich null

habe die client.close() sachen mal auskommentiert daran liegt nichts.

ich komme anscheinend nicht drumrum den server auch mal zu posten daher geb ich mal den vollständigen sourcecode raus:

Client:

```
import java.nio.*;
import java.nio.channels.*;
import java.net.*;
import java.io.*;
import java.nio.charset.*;
public class Client {

    public SocketChannel client = null;
    public InetSocketAddress isa = null;
    public RecvThread rt = null;

    public Client() {
    }

    public void makeConnection() {
        int result = 0;
        try {
            client = SocketChannel.open();
            isa = new InetSocketAddress("192.168.1.100", 4900);
            client.connect(isa);
            client.configureBlocking(false);
            receiveMessage();
        } catch (UnknownHostException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        } catch (IOException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
        while ((result = sendMessage("")) != -1) {
        }
    /*    try {
            client.close();
            System.exit(0);
        } catch (IOException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }*/
    }

    public int sendMessage(String msg) {
        if(msg.equals(""))
        {
            return 0;
        }
        System.out.println("Inside SendMessage");
        int nBytes = 0;
        try {
            System.out.println("msg is " + msg);
            System.out.println("Client " + client);
            nBytes = client.write(ByteBuffer.wrap(msg.getBytes()));
            System.out.println("nBytes is " + nBytes);
            if (msg.equals("quit") || msg.equals("shutdown")) {
                System.out.println("time to stop the client");
                interruptThread();
                try {
                    Thread.sleep(5000);
                } catch (Exception e) {
                    e.printStackTrace();
                }
//                client.close();
                return -1;
            }
        } catch (IOException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
        System.out.println("Wrote "
                + nBytes + " bytes to the server");
        return nBytes;
    }

    public void receiveMessage() {
        rt = new RecvThread("Receive THread", client);
        rt.start();
    }

    public void interruptThread() {
        rt.val = false;
    }

    public static void main(String args[]) {
        Client cl = new Client();
        cl.makeConnection();
    }

    public class RecvThread extends Thread {

        public SocketChannel sc = null;
        public boolean val = true;

        public RecvThread(String str, SocketChannel client) {
            super(str);
            sc = client;
        }

        public void run() {
            System.out.println("Inside receivemsg");
            int nBytes = 0;
            ByteBuffer buf = ByteBuffer.allocate(2048);
            try {
                while (val) {
                    while ((nBytes = client.read(buf)) > 0) {
                        buf.flip();
                        Charset charset =
                                Charset.forName("us-ascii");
                        CharsetDecoder decoder =
                                charset.newDecoder();
                        CharBuffer charBuffer =
                                decoder.decode(buf);
                        String result =
                                charBuffer.toString();
                        System.out.println(result);
                        buf.flip();
                    }
                }
            } catch (IOException e) {
                e.printStackTrace();
            }
        }
    }
}
```

Server:

```
import java.io.*;
import java.nio.*;
import java.nio.channels.*;
import java.net.*;
import java.util.*;
import java.nio.charset.*;
import java.lang.*;

public class NonBlockingServer {

    public Selector sel = null;
    public ServerSocketChannel server = null;
    public SocketChannel socket = null;
    public int port = 4900;
    String result = null;

    public NonBlockingServer() {
        System.out.println("Inside default ctor");
    }

    public NonBlockingServer(int port) {
        System.out.println("Inside the other ctor");
        port = port;
    }

    public void initializeOperations()
            throws IOException, UnknownHostException {
        System.out.println("Inside initialization");
        sel = Selector.open();
        server = ServerSocketChannel.open();
        server.configureBlocking(false);
        InetAddress ia = InetAddress.getLocalHost();
        InetSocketAddress isa =
                new InetSocketAddress(ia, port);
        server.socket().bind(isa);
    }

    public void startServer() throws IOException {
        System.out.println("Inside startserver");
        initializeOperations();
        System.out.println("Abt to block on select()");
        SelectionKey acceptKey = server.register(sel,
                SelectionKey.OP_ACCEPT);
        while (acceptKey.selector().select() > 0) {
            Set readyKeys = sel.selectedKeys();
            Iterator it = readyKeys.iterator();
            while (it.hasNext()) {
                SelectionKey key =
                        (SelectionKey) it.next();
                it.remove();
                if (key.isAcceptable()) {
                    System.out.println(
                            "Key is Acceptable");
                    ServerSocketChannel ssc =
                            (ServerSocketChannel) key.channel();
                    socket =
                            (SocketChannel) ssc.accept();
                    socket.configureBlocking(false);
                    SelectionKey another =
                            socket.register(sel,
                            SelectionKey.OP_READ
                            | SelectionKey.OP_WRITE);
                }
                if (key.isReadable()) {
                    System.out.println(
                            "Key is readable");
                    String ret = readMessage(key);
                    if (ret.length() > 0) {
                        writeMessage(
                                socket, ret);
                    }
                }
                if (key.isWritable()) {
                    System.out.println("THe key is writable");
                    String ret = readMessage(key);
                    socket = (SocketChannel) key.channel();
                    if (result.length() > 0) {
                        writeMessage(
                                socket, ret);
                    }
                }
            }
        }
    }

    public void writeMessage(SocketChannel socket, String ret) {
        System.out.println("Inside the loop");
        if (ret.equals("quit") || ret.equals("shutdown")) {
            return;
        }
        File file = new File(ret);
        try {
            RandomAccessFile rdm =
                    new RandomAccessFile(file, "r");
            FileChannel fc = rdm.getChannel();
            ByteBuffer buffer =
                    ByteBuffer.allocate(1024);
            fc.read(buffer);
            buffer.flip();
            Charset set = Charset.forName("us-ascii");
            CharsetDecoder dec = set.newDecoder();
            CharBuffer charBuf = dec.decode(buffer);
            System.out.println(charBuf.toString());
            buffer =
                    ByteBuffer.wrap(
                    (charBuf.toString()).getBytes());
            int nBytes = socket.write(buffer);
            System.out.println("nBytes = " + nBytes);
            result = null;
        } catch (Exception e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
    }

    public String readMessage(SelectionKey key) {
        int nBytes = 0;
        socket = (SocketChannel) key.channel();
        ByteBuffer buf = ByteBuffer.allocate(1024);
        try {
            nBytes = socket.read(buf);
            buf.flip();
            Charset charset =
                    Charset.forName("us-ascii");
            CharsetDecoder decoder =
                    charset.newDecoder();
            CharBuffer charBuffer = decoder.decode(buf);
            result = charBuffer.toString();
        } catch (IOException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
        return result;
    }

    public static void main(String args[]) {
        NonBlockingServer nb = new NonBlockingServer();
        try {
            nb.startServer();
        } catch (IOException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
            System.exit(-1);
        }
    }
}
```

Und der neue Stacktrace:

```
run:
Inside receivemsg
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.NullPointerException
Inside SendMessage
        at client.Client.sendMessage(Client.java:50)
msg is jTextField1
        at client.GUI.jButton1ActionPerformed(GUI.java:82)
Client null
        at client.GUI.access$000(GUI.java:17)
        at client.GUI$1.actionPerformed(GUI.java:46)
        at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:1995)
        at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2318)
        at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(DefaultButtonModel.java:387)
        at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(DefaultButtonModel.java:242)
        at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(BasicButtonListener.java:236)
        at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Component.java:6263)
        at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(JComponent.java:3255)
        at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Component.java:6028)
        at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Container.java:2041)
        at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:4630)
        at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2099)
        at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4460)
        at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Container.java:4574)
        at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Container.java:4238)
        at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Container.java:4168)
        at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2085)
        at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Window.java:2475)
        at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4460)
        at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:599)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:269)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:184)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:174)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:169)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:161)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:122)
```

ich hoffe auf hilfe und weiter ideen


----------



## SlaterB (24. Jan 2010)

die Frage ist nun, wie der Button an das Objekt der Client-Klasse kommt 
(mit der client-Variable drin, die kein Client ist, ungünstige Benennung...)

du hast

```
public static void main(String args[]) {
        Client cl = new Client();
        cl.makeConnection();
    }
```
aber dieses Objekt cl verwendet niemand,
was macht der Button?, wahrscheinlich verwendet er ein Client-Objekt an dem nie makeConnection(); aufgerufen wurde,
simpler Fehler


----------



## Hakkemaster (24. Jan 2010)

Danke das war mein fehler xD

hab das jetzt so gemacht:

main ruft die GUI auf und dann erst wird aus der GUI heraus der client gestartet.

das war mein dümmster fehler bis jetzt xD

danke danke danke


----------

